# Yard Machines -- Starts, won't stay running



## Deltona_Dave (Apr 28, 2010)

I have an old Yard Machines mower with a 6.75 Briggs that will start, but won't stay running. Engine Model 120602 0164 E1001104 EA. I can get it to start, if I press the primer a dozen times, it will start, run for about 5 seconds, then stop. This mower has no throttle or choke, just prime 3x and go.

This is what I have done so far: I have completely torn down the carb. and soaked it. Cleaned the needle, float, bowl, and used compressed air and a thin wire for all the passages. The unit had been sitting, and there was rust and glop in the carb. Float bowl gasket looked okay and was not leaking.

I replaced the primer bulb and gapped a new plug. 

I am thinking that there may be an air leak and was going to try some Permatex RTV to seal the carb at the intake (those gaskets are questionable) and I am also going to replace the fuel line. 

I have yet to check the valve lash, but I don't think that is the problem.

Any other Ideas?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Deltona_Dave said:


> I have an old Yard Machines mower with a 6.75 Briggs that will start, but won't stay running. Engine Model 120602 0164 E1001104 EA. I can get it to start, if I press the primer a dozen times, it will start, run for about 5 seconds, then stop. This mower has no throttle or choke, just prime 3x and go.
> 
> This is what I have done so far: I have completely torn down the carb. and soaked it. Cleaned the needle, float, bowl, and used compressed air and a thin wire for all the passages. The unit had been sitting, and there was rust and glop in the carb. Float bowl gasket looked okay and was not leaking.
> 
> ...


The bolt that holds the bowl on is the main jet, if there was junk in the bowl the jet is probably clogged, clean it real good, holes near the bottom and center, it may solve your problem. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Deltona_Dave (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Geo, I will give that a whirl. did not realize that was the main jet. 
Dave


----------



## Deltona_Dave (Apr 28, 2010)

Geo, that was the ticket! Thank You!! I cleaned out the passages with Deep Creep, and some compressed air. It fired right up and kept on running. Still have some maintenance items and a fuel tank leak to attend to, then give it back to my Sister.

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## Yep sitter (May 8, 2021)

geogrubb said:


> The bolt that holds the bowl on is the main jet, if there was junk in the bowl the jet is probably clogged, clean it real good, holes near the bottom and center, it may solve your problem. Have a good one. Geo





geogrubb said:


> The bolt that holds the bowl on is the main jet, if there was junk in the bowl the jet is probably clogged, clean it real good, holes near the bottom and center, it may solve your problem. Have a good one. Geo


Where is the bowl located


----------

